# punkbuster error complication



## fbsforlife (Oct 25, 2007)

There was supposedly NEW UPDATE with the punkbuster program. Since then I am getting kicked from servers for "Service Communication Error" I have tried reinstalling punkibuster, allowing it in my firewall (windows firewall) and I've tried manually updating the program. Both programs are running as administrator and I'm getting extremely frustrated with it.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been fighting with punkbuster ever since installing BF2, figured out that from security and ease of use standpoints, it's better to run dual boot, one install for your regular working install, and another for gaming. That way you can keep your important data more secure and still have the 'open' system that punkbuster seems to desire.

The new(est ?) punkbuster is supposed to keep a process going so you don't have to run as admin, pnkbstrA, which is supposed to start pnkbstrB when the games are started, on 6 different computers it's about evenly split on having A or A+B running at start up.
My sons computer used to be the most unreliable for playing over the net, so he started using mine, after experimenting on his a while I found that setting both pnkbstr services to manual, and starting them manually before starting the game made it very reliable in net games, moreso then mine which runs as described on the punkbuster site (with only pnkbstrA) 

Ken.


----------



## FLOBIE (Nov 8, 2007)

whatever you just said,i think thats my problem im having with them.can you tell me in laymans terms?
thx flobie


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure what the actual issue is with punkbustere, I just noticed that on the computers I've been having issues with, it doesn't operate the way it's stated on the punkbuster website.

The computer here that was the most unreliable had both punkbuster services running all the time, apparently both set to start up when booting. Punkbuster's website states that only punkbusterA was supposed to run full time, which starts punkbusterB when the game is run.
When I set up the services so that neither punkbuster was running at boot, and turned them on when we wanted to game, that computer went from being the most unreliable, getting booted for some reason EVERY game!, to being the most reliable one, never getting kicked at all.

Not sure how to set the services up on Vista, windows is my 'game' OS, not used for serious work. 

this webpage for punkbuster has a few 'manuals' for various games, and links to other informative pages.

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=support.php

If the services are operating correctly, it -may- be a Vista/punkbuster issue, and you may want to look at the vista section here, though I think if that was the case, there would be quite a few posts regarding it. 

ken.


----------



## Spartan112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I figgured out by kendallt responce that my Punkbuster wasent even on, I had the same "service communication error" as the rest.

Since the Punkbuster is installed I realized something was wrong, I went in to the control panel and opened up Administrative toolz. there I chose servises and found PnkBstrA.

Right klicked and chose preferenses. It was not ON!, it was set to disable, so I set it to automatical and started it. Automatical means it starts with your computer.

Since then I'v been playing Bf2 normally.


----------



## wilcojj (Feb 8, 2008)

Most reasons the Punk Buster was disabled was because it was not set to boot up during the windows start up. If you did a MSCONFIG, make sure you have Punk Buster set to start or in services you set it to automatic and you should be good to go.


----------



## thunderhawk (Feb 13, 2008)

fbsforlife said:


> There was supposedly NEW UPDATE with the punkbuster program. Since then I am getting kicked from servers for "Service Communication Error" I have tried reinstalling punkibuster, allowing it in my firewall (windows firewall) and I've tried manually updating the program. Both programs are running as administrator and I'm getting extremely frustrated with it.


ok dude i have the same prob if u have found the prob then plz tell me and how do u do it manualy cuz i not tryed that


----------



## h8pnkbstr (Apr 5, 2008)

This worked for me. Either MSCONFIG or going to services and starting it should fix anyone's problem. What I can't figure out is how it got shut off. My problem started when my brother visited from college and said he d/l some program because someone in the game said he needed it to be running in the background while he played or he couldnt join certain servers. NFC what the prog was as I removed it right after he left. This is the only thing I can think of that would have set that file to manual or disabled. Anyways thanks for the posts, I havent been able to join a multi game in like 4 months.


----------



## Jasonwilson1979 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello I hope this helps 
Click Start and navigate to you cod4 folder and look for the punk buster folder named PB default is C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\pb
After you are inside folder Look for PnkBstrB.exe Right click on that and select properties and go to the Compatibility tab and check the box at the bottom to run this program as administrator.
if you are still having problems make sure correct permissions are in place you can also try selecting the show setting for all users and give full permission to everyone on that account to see if that works.

Note if you select run as administrator on the cod4 multi icon you will get that annoying message saying do you allow this program you do not need to run the cod4 multi player short cut as admin if you allow punk buster to run as admin
Thanks 
Jason


----------



## FLOBIE (Nov 8, 2007)

does it also have anything to do with not being able to run 
battlefield 1942 forgottenhope mod? it crashes as its loading the map and if you set the compatability on it to win 95 itll run but then will crash after a minute because of PB.( it needs to run in regular form for pb B to run) i run vista of course.
thanks flobie


----------

